# "The DocStram Signature Space Rental Plan"



## DocStram (Oct 12, 2011)

*Is it just me?  Or have others also noticed the sudden "super-sizing" of the signature space by many of our "IAP Entrepreneur Members"?  I'm guessing that the revision of the classifieds has something to do with the sudden onslaught of overbearing, sometimes gaudy, signatures used to advertise commercial websites.

After giving this matter careful thought, I've decided to reach out to those IAP Entrepreneurs who just can't seem to fit everything in their signature space. It's called the "DocStram Signature Space Rental Plan".  You read it correctly!  Being the kind, generous guy that I am, I have decided to reach out to those members who are "Signature Space Starved".  

My signature space is for rent!  All rental fees will be donated to IAP.  The only stipulation in the lease is that your rental submission must be in extra large type . . . . loaded with italicized words that are in* *BOLD* and *colorful.  :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
*


----------



## tbroye (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks Doc.  Now we can have some more fun with the replies.:wink:


----------



## jeff (Oct 12, 2011)

Well let's see... as I recall we do have signature guidelines.

Your largest text is double the permitted size.
You have three times the number of images permitted.

I know you're trying to make a point, but it's overdone.

Signatures violating the guidelines in our AUP should be reported to me.

Obnoxious signatures should be reported to me as well. 

Al, I'm reporting you to me right now :biggrin:


----------



## jeff (Oct 12, 2011)

Also, I'm under the possibly wrong impression that people are aware they can ignore all posts by individual users, and turn off display of all signatures if desired. Those options are in the user CP.

Neither option is a substitute for good behavior or tasteful signatures, but it's there should the need arise.


----------



## witz1976 (Oct 12, 2011)

LOL thanks for the laugh, Doc.


----------



## DocStram (Oct 12, 2011)

jeff said:


> Well let's see... as I recall we do have signature guidelines.
> 
> Your largest text is double the permitted size.
> You have three times the number of images permitted.
> ...



Jeff,

Sometimes I excel at "obnoxious".   Thanks for getting the joke.  :biggrin:


----------



## mredburn (Oct 12, 2011)

:biggrin:Can I get a price schedule and contract?:biggrin: I can advertise for other people in a loud and obnoxious way right?


----------



## IPD_Mr (Oct 12, 2011)

DocStram said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > Well let's see... as I recall we do have signature guidelines.
> ...


 
Al -As a tenured educational professional, I bet it has been some time since you were reported to the Dean's office.  :tongue:


----------



## xxShadowxx (Oct 12, 2011)

my sig space is for rent too, custom make any sig you want and i'll display it for a small fee :biggrin: all fees donated to the poor orphaned trees that need a warm home and a stick of ink up their ..er


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 12, 2011)

My keyboard is all wet from the sarcasm that dripped off of the screen!   

I don't have a website, but I'll donate a buck a year towards DAILY weather updates from Macon in your signature! :biggrin:


----------



## pianomanpj (Oct 12, 2011)

Sorry, Doc, but I'm gonna pass. The only nugget o' wisdom I care to display is in my OWN signature line! :biggrin:


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 12, 2011)

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

cool
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## DocStram (Oct 12, 2011)

Wow!  The response has been overwhelming.  Who would have thought that capitalism could be so rewarding!  My pm box is overflowing with requests for rental contracts!


----------



## alphageek (Oct 12, 2011)

Al,

Time to report you to the real Dean!    You're now 3 lines above the legal limit. (line count includes spaces).   

Its also ALMOST obnoxious enough to report to Jeff!   Please remove 3 lines and make it more obnoxious so I can report you.


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 12, 2011)

Doc I think you hit on something there. I might just rent my space too, and as often as I post and as controversial as some of my posts are and those who can't wait for me to post so they can reply, the readership is likely way up there so I'm thinking of charging a premium for my space!

Whadda you think........ triple your rate oughta do it right? :biggrin:


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 12, 2011)

*For once we agree*



DocStram said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > Well let's see... as I recall we do have signature guidelines.
> ...


 
Well at least we agree on something.


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 12, 2011)

Way to go Doc.............All the cool, colorful signatures are dissapearing faster than you can shake a stick at them! 

I was getting used to them, sorta added a madi gras look to the forum, now we just get plain ole black and white text :frown:


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks alot Doc! Ya made me have to go look at my signature:biggrin:


----------



## DocStram (Oct 12, 2011)

alphageek said:


> Al,
> 
> Time to report you to the real Dean!    You're now 3 lines above the legal limit. (line count includes spaces).
> 
> Its also ALMOST obnoxious enough to report to Jeff!   Please remove 3 lines and make it more obnoxious so I can report you.




Okay . . . I just deleted 3 lines.  Hopefully, I'm in compliance.


----------



## DocStram (Oct 12, 2011)

Smitty37 said:


> DocStram said:
> 
> 
> > jeff said:
> ...




Don't you just hate it when your best friends turn on you???


----------



## alphageek (Oct 12, 2011)

Yep... Better..

Still not quite obnoxious enough for me to report to the boss, but in the rules from all I can tell.


----------



## DozerMite (Oct 12, 2011)

We like colorful and gaudy...   :tongue:


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Nah*



DocStram said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > DocStram said:
> ...


 Nah, I just treat them better than they treat me.:biggrin:


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 12, 2011)

DozerMite said:


> We like colorful and gaudy... :tongue:


 
Now if that was just rotating, it would be cool! :biggrin:  But I can hardly read it, at first I thought it said Kens Kolors


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 12, 2011)

*JERRY SAMBROOK....MOVE OVER!*

It the spirit of "DILLIRGAS", I was BUSTED, years ago for having TOO many lines of text in my signature line!!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

I picture NOTHING, unless I'm trying to help a newbie.

I post NO websites, unless I am trying to direct an inquirer to help.

I put NOTHING in my signature line, other than things I find inspirational.

I SELL NOTHING on IAP. Actually, I GIVE AWAY bunches of stuff to those that I find deserving.

I DIDN"T protest being busted, EVEN THOUGH, for those technically savvy enough to set monitors to 768X1024, I WAS EXACTLY in compliance.

Ha Ha Ha Ha, I'm gonna report ALL YOU SUCKAS! AND, I HAVE THE ONLY BATHROOM KEY AND AN THE ONLY ONE THAT CAN ISSUE "HALL PASSES":frown::redface::biggrin::tongue::bulgy-eyes::laugh::cat:

Seriously, don't we have better STUFF to discuss?

Actually, Respectfully submitted, even though I HATED getting moderated!


----------



## alphageek (Oct 12, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> I DIDN"T protest being busted, EVEN THOUGH, for those technically savvy enough to set monitors to 768X1024, I WAS EXACTLY in compliance.



What the heck?  You set your computer on its side??   

.
.
.
Computer monitor resolutions are specified in widthXheight format.  I've never seen a monitor run at 768x1024.. 1024x768 sure.

Then again, maybe that explains a lot :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 12, 2011)

alphageek said:


> PenMan1 said:
> 
> 
> > I DIDN"T protest being busted, EVEN THOUGH, for those technically savvy enough to set monitors to 768X1024, I WAS EXACTLY in compliance.
> ...


 

THERE YOU GO!!!! Contained by the parameters of the box! You must be a LANDSCAPER, or......totally confined to the "color inside the box" guy. With IApple, you turn the screen to make IT make sense:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Oop, I guess you monitor is glued down and only goes one way


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 13, 2011)

After much thought on the matter of signatures I've decided to drop the logo to my retail site Bella Penna even though it only was for my retail customers and if you want to see it go to the link  and get rid of the screaming colors in the wording.I will leave the link to both sites in the line but not make them so dominating. I doubt if any others will follow but some one has to start. My advertising in the marketing section will also be toned down and not screaming at you members.


----------



## DocStram (Oct 13, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> After much thought on the matter of signatures I've decided to drop the logo to my retail site Bella Penna even though it only was for my retail customers and if you want to see it go to the link  and get rid of the screaming colors in the wording.I will leave the link to both sites in the line but not make them so dominating. I doubt if any others will follow but some one has to start. My advertising in the marketing section will also be toned down and not screaming at you members.




 Roy . . .  you, my friend, are a class act.  It takes a special person to step up to the plate and make things right.   Your new signature line reflects the quality and sophistication of your work.


----------



## edman2 (Oct 13, 2011)

Uh oh...the volunteer forum police are back in force.  Too bad.


----------



## scotian12 (Oct 13, 2011)

Roy....I think that was the appropriate response and am glad you are providing the leadership.   Darrell Eisner


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 13, 2011)

*Glad to see you ....*



OKLAHOMAN said:


> After much thought on the matter of signatures I've decided to drop the logo to my retail site Bella Penna even though it only was for my retail customers and if you want to see it go to the link and get rid of the screaming colors in the wording.I will leave the link to both sites in the line but not make them so dominating. I doubt if any others will follow but some one has to start. My advertising in the marketing section will also be toned down and not screaming at you members.


 I'm glad to see you following my lead on this Roy.  I've gone one step farther and eliminated the link altogether but what you've done is a good start.


----------



## Haynie (Oct 13, 2011)

I thought this was comedic relief from all the grumpiness lately.


----------



## kovalcik (Oct 13, 2011)

While I find the thread amusing, I have to wonder if people are being a little too sensitive about things.  There are rules for the sigs. If someone is within the rules,  go for it. Multi-colors, flashing pics, whatever.  I don't find the sigs any more or less distracting than some of the avatars people use. (This is not a complaint about avatars, just a mode of comparison. )  Plus, if the sigs really bother people, they can turn them off.   Seems like our efforts would be better served either helping people asking questions or turning pens to show off rather than complaining about things that really don't matter in the long run.   Just my opinion.


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 13, 2011)

kovalcik said:


> While I find the thread amusing, I have to wonder if people are being a little too sensitive about things. There are rules for the sigs. If someone is within the rules, go for it. Multi-colors, flashing pics, whatever. I don't find the sigs any more or less distracting than some of the avatars people use. (This is not a complaint about avatars, just a mode of comparison. ) Plus, if the sigs really bother people, they can turn them off. Seems like our efforts would be better served either helping people asking questions or turning pens to show off rather than complaining about things that really don't matter in the long run. Just my opinion.


 
That is mentioned frequently but why turn off ALL the signatures because of a few that are commercial eyesores?


----------



## doddman70 (Oct 13, 2011)

What you see as a commercial eyesore I see as a valuable tool for me to find people who can offer me things to enhance my pen making.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 13, 2011)

WOW I guess I'll just be the Lone Signature creep. sometimes it's even hard if you stay within the stated parameters. Sorry for being so brazen and brash, What about we all have to put our signatures in like this please read the above message, it's quite important .. Really it's there, you just have to know how to look at it.


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 13, 2011)

*Good idea*



bitshird said:


> WOW I guess I'll just be the Lone Signature creep. sometimes it's even hard if you stay within the stated parameters. Sorry for being so brazen and brash, What about we all have to put our signatures in like this please read the above message, it's quite important .. Really it's there, you just have to know how to look at it.


 Best idea you've ever had....


----------



## bitshird (Oct 13, 2011)

Smitty37 said:


> bitshird said:
> 
> 
> > WOW I guess I'll just be the Lone Signature creep. sometimes it's even hard if you stay within the stated parameters. Sorry for being so brazen and brash, What about we all have to put our signatures in like this please read the above message, it's quite important .. Really it's there, you just have to know how to look at it.
> ...



Smitty, I guess we might as well post our messages the same way, it would take up less of the important time we use up reading the posts right??


----------



## fiferb (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Al!


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 13, 2011)

*yup*



bitshird said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > bitshird said:
> ...


right you are


----------



## bnoles (Oct 13, 2011)

This thread is more fun than we have had for weeks around here.  I can't wait to see what Halloween brings  :rotfl:


----------



## bitshird (Oct 13, 2011)

bnoles said:


> This thread is more fun than we have had for weeks around here.  I can't wait to see what Halloween brings  :rotfl:



 ONLY THE SHADOW KNOWS FOR SURE. iI JUST LIKE SEEING SIGNATURES WITHOUT ALL THE OTHER NONSENSE IT HOLD MY LIMITED INTREST LONGER!!!!


----------



## DozerMite (Oct 13, 2011)

Ken...why are you screaming in the blizzard?:tongue::wink:


----------



## bitshird (Oct 13, 2011)

DozerMite said:


> Ken...why are you screaming in the blizzard?:tongue::wink:



That way I sound quieter  and you know some of the rocket scientists are wondering what the heck is wrong with that old fool] and you know it has to be bugging them, Me Quiet, Sure captain!!


----------



## alphageek (Oct 13, 2011)

WOW.. For you guys playing above, I've got a gift for you!  

Its the straight jacket that I'll need if this screwball idea continues! 
 All I have to say is Ken - you are definitely one of a kind and thanks ALOT for introducing that thought into the mix. :bulgy-eyes:


----------



## 76winger (Oct 13, 2011)

I guess I've missed a lot of the troubling parts of the sigs. 

They all have shown a bit if creativity and I've not stumbled across any I thought were really outlandish, although that only means I've not seen them or my tolerance level is higher. 

Links to other things that are important to you in a SIG shouldn't be a bad thing, it's how we get to know one another and keep in contact on multiple levels. The limits that were communicated to me when I started posting seemed reasonable and I adjusted to meet them when it was noted I was a little over on # of lines allowed. 

And as mentioned above, I too have found it helpful information to jump over to the site of a member to place an order with that person. This feature simply adds to the value of this entire site over and above all the great knowledge shared my many.


----------



## DocStram (Oct 13, 2011)

fiferb said:


> Hi Al!




Hey Bruce!  It's always great hearing from you.


----------



## DocStram (Oct 13, 2011)

alphageek said:


> WOW.. For you guys playing above, I've got a gift for you!
> 
> Its the straight jacket that I'll need if this screwball idea continues!
> All I have to say is Ken - you are definitely one of a kind and thanks ALOT for introducing that thought into the mix. :bulgy-eyes:




Ohhh geezee . . .  now a Mod is helping to hijack my thread.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey Al, thank you for bringing some relief to some of the tension around here, good to see you posting, I sure wish some of the others were still around.


----------



## alphageek (Oct 13, 2011)

DocStram said:


> alphageek said:
> 
> 
> > WOW.. For you guys playing above, I've got a gift for you!
> ...



HEY!!!  I'm not ALWAYS a mod - I'm just a member too   Oh.. and whats REALLY funny is anyone who is reading the above stuff on ForumRunner is REALLY missing part of the joke! :ghost:


----------



## BigShed (Oct 13, 2011)

edman2 said:


> Uh oh...the volunteer forum police are back in force.  Too bad.



If "police" of any form could get their message across in the same courteous,  humorous and  effective way that DocStram has done, I say, "may we have more of that please"?

Well done, Doc, I (and I am sure many others on this forum) applaud you.:good::highfive:


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 13, 2011)

BigShed said:


> edman2 said:
> 
> 
> > Uh oh...the volunteer forum police are back in force. Too bad.
> ...


 I'll drink to that Fred!:bananen_smilies046:Thanks Al!


----------



## bitshird (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey, The Big Kahuna, Fearless Jeff, laid out what could be done in Signature lines, I admit while not going to the full limit of the new rules governing Signature lines, some of the lines  (mine included ) did kind of scream at you, BUT I must say that it did have a positive effect on my sales the last 6 or 7 days. I understand that some people given a foot will take a mile, BUT I kept my add under the size limit, Now we gonna see if there is a valid reason to go back to the original Signature line. But I thought Most, if not all was in compliance with the new word sent down from the mountain top  of the new commerce dept. "may grow up to be the shameless commerce dept." like on N.P.R. 
And  Dean  For a Mod, your pretty cool, like Curtis and Andrew, you guys are tops :wink::wink:
If any body does go to the full size bb3 on all their lines in their Signature, that's going to eat a lot of useless band width, I do agree with Doc Stram toning it down and bringing th size down a bit hopefully won't hurt.


----------

